
Pivot Bio has raised $70M to sell nitrogen-fixing bacteria - prostoalex
https://qz.com/1409520/startup-raises-70-million-to-sell-microbes-that-could-drastically-cut-greenhouse-gas-emissions-from-farming/
======
akshatrathi
I wrote this article, and I'm happy to field any questions.

